# I lost 10 pounds



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

In the last 3 months! I know doesn't sound like a lot but, this was a tip a got from a friend. Whenever your on the phone, you walk around. Never would of quessed it would make any difference. Not that I'm on the phone that much, but I'ms surpised at doing this one thing has helped me lose weight.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YAY for 10 lbs !!! It IS alot ... and not easy to do !!! GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

That's interesting. I read that people who have a hard time sitting still and fidget a lot tend to be thin.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

MizMarry, Thanks. JanS, My DH is this way, he can't sit still and has always been thin. I'm just the opposite, so the tip of walking when I'm on the phone, which I didn't think would help at all. DID, I haven't changed anything else, so it has to be the walking when talking on the phone.


Edit: spelling


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Congrats! I've lost 17 lbs since the end of September by doing WW. It feels like slow going. I need to get on my treadmill & exercise.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

TNnative said:


> Congrats! I've lost 17 lbs since the end of September by doing WW. It feels like slow going. I need to get on my treadmill & exercise.



Congrats, every pound is slow going, but we love every pound shed.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Great Job that's awesome


----------

